# Nacho's Super Cheap Supplement Thread



## NordicNacho (May 15, 2007)

MRM Metabolic Whey, Chocolate, 149 Servings 10lbs.   33.78

Amazon.com: MRM Metabolic Whey, Chocolate, 149 Servings 10lbs. (4.540g): Health & Personal Care



MRM Metabolic Whey, Strawberry Banana, 160 Ounces   33.78


Amazon.com: MRM Metabolic Whey, Strawberry Banana, 160 Ounces: Health & Personal Care





The Protein People APC (Active Protein Complex) Time Release Protein, Creamy Vanilla, 5 lb  

$12.36

Amazon.com: The Protein People APC (Active Protein Complex) Time Release Protein, Creamy Vanilla, 5 lb (2270 g): Health & Personal Care










Free Shipping when you order 25 dollars or more.  Just takes awhile but still its free  



Coupon Code

10 dollar off when you spend over 50

code: MEAL1000


----------



## NordicNacho (May 15, 2007)

Cheap Prohormones

Ids Mass Tabs - 30 Tab     $23.89


Ids Mass Tabs - 30 Tab by IDS at DPS Nutrition - The Nation's leader in Discount Nutrition


Order over $125.00 and get $5.00 off (Enter Promotional Code DPS1)
Order over $200.00 and get $10.00 off (Enter Promotional Code DPS2)
Order over $300.00 and get $18.00 off (Enter Promotional Code DPS3)
Order over $400.00 and get $25.00 off (Enter Promotional Code DPS4)

Order over $600.00 and get $40.00 off (Enter Promotional Code DPS6


----------



## AKILLY (May 15, 2007)

These are sweet deals NordicNacho, thanks.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 15, 2007)

CytoSports Muscle Milk, Pina Colada, 2.48 lbs   $14.33

Amazon.com: CytoSports Muscle Milk, Pina Colada, 2.48 lbs.: Health & Personal Care


Free Shipping when you order 25 dollars or more. Just takes awhile but still its free  



Coupon Code

10 dollar off when you spend over 50

code: MEAL1000


----------



## NordicNacho (May 15, 2007)

AKILLY said:


> These are sweet deals NordicNacho, thanks.




your welcome


----------



## AKILLY (May 15, 2007)

Am looking for a good deal on meal replacement and suggestions? In a 5lb tub, I don't like the packs. I prefer them over protein powders. Because the meal replacements have vitamins etc. I take my meal replacements just like taking protein powder.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 15, 2007)

AKILLY said:


> Am looking for a good deal on meal replacement and suggestions? In a 5lb tub, I don't like the packs. I prefer them over protein powders. Because the meal replacements have vitamins etc. I take my meal replacements just like taking protein powder.



not 5 pounds but a good company and a lot cheaper then EAS 

Scitec Nutrition MyoMax Meal His and Her Low-Calorie High-Protein Formula, Double Dutch Chocolate, 54.88 Ounces 

Amazon.com: Scitec Nutrition MyoMax Meal His and Her Low-Calorie High-Protein Formula, Double Dutch Chocolate, 54.88 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


----------



## NordicNacho (May 17, 2007)

20 pounds of whey for 50 bucks

Amazon.com: MRM Metabolic Whey, French Vanilla, 160 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


Coupon Code

10 dollar off when you spend over 50

code: MEAL1000


----------



## freEQnasty (May 18, 2007)

Wow, can't beat that. Just ordered 20lbs, thanks Nacho.


----------



## AKILLY (May 18, 2007)

I don't' know if I would trust NitroZyme in that product.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

AKILLY said:


> I don't' know if I would trust NitroZyme in that product.



its seaweed.  I spray all my plants with it they love it.  lot of growth hormones on of the best ferts out there.


----------



## freEQnasty (May 18, 2007)

I figured Nitrozyme was like an aminogen? No?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

google it     its seaweed I don't know why akilly wrote that or if he knows what it is.  seaweed won't hurt you its used in alot of products


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

Dymatize Nutrition Pro Line Whey Protein Isolate, Rich Chocolate, 80 Ounces 

$14.93 


Amazon.com: Dymatize Nutrition Pro Line Whey Protein Isolate, Rich Chocolate, 80 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


Coupon Code

10 dollar off when you spend over 50

code: MEAL1000


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

CytoSport CytoGainer Lean Muscle Maximizer, Chocolate Malt, 96 Ounces 

$15.80


Amazon.com: CytoSport CytoGainer Lean Muscle Maximizer, Chocolate Malt, 96 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

CytoSport Fast Twitch, Dietary Supplement, Lightning Lemonade, 38 Ounces 


$19.37


Amazon.com: CytoSport Fast Twitch, Dietary Supplement, Lightning Lemonade, 38 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

CytoSport EvoPro Fruit Fusions Nature's Perfect Protein, Berry Delicious, 36 Ounces 

$14.08
Amazon.com: CytoSport EvoPro Fruit Fusions Nature's Perfect Protein, Berry Delicious, 36 Ounces: Health & Personal Care

perfect for before bed


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

Universal Animal Stak 2, (Pack of 21)

Price: $15.55 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping  

Amazon.com: Universal Animal Stak 2, (Pack of 21): Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

Universal Animal Nitro, Packs, (Pack of 44) 


Price: $17.84 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping  

Amazon.com: Universal Animal Nitro, Packs, (Pack of 44): Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (May 24, 2007)

Ergo Pharm Mass Meal, Banana Cream, 41.6 Ounces 

 13.29

Amazon.com: Ergo Pharm Mass Meal, Banana Cream, 41.6 Ounces: Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (May 29, 2007)

Dymatize Nutrition Elite Whey Dietary Supplement, Protein Isolate, Chocolate Mint, 80 Ounces 

Price: $21.61 


Amazon.com: Dymatize Nutrition Elite Whey Dietary Supplement, Protein Isolate, Chocolate Mint, 80 Ounces: Health & Personal Care


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

I can't believe that Animal Stak 2 is down all the way to $15 bucks.  I might have to give it a shot.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 29, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> CytoSport Fast Twitch, Dietary Supplement, Lightning Lemonade, 38 Ounces
> 
> 
> $19.37
> ...



Did I miss something?

List Price:  	$62.99
Price: 	$37.37 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details
You Save: 	$25.62 (41%)

*I guess if I would look at the date it was posted, it would have helped. Sorry!!!!*


----------



## NordicNacho (May 29, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> List Price:  	$62.99
> Price: 	$37.37 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details
> ...



amazon prices go up and down alot. they got some crazy program controlling everything


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

Any good deals on multi-vitamins, Nacho?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

I just get mine at Costco 10 bucks for a years supply


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2007)

Jesus H. Christ.

$10 dollars?  What are they called?  Can you send me a link?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Jesus H. Christ.
> 
> $10 dollars?  What are they called?  Can you send me a link?





http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11098484&whse=BC&Ne=5000001+4000000&eCat=BC|589|770&N=4001268%204294965838&Mo=13&pos=7&No=3&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC3418-Cat589&topnav



Costco Kirkland Signatureâ???¢ Fish Oil Concentrate 400 Softgels


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

Best Protein Blend their is

Optimum Nutrition Pro Complex Multi-Protein Blend, Strawberry, 35.2 Ounces 
$13.70



Amazon.com: Optimum Nutrition Pro Complex Multi-Protein Blend, Strawberry, 35.2 Ounces: Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

Dymatize Nutrition Elite Complex Dietary Supplement, Multi-Protein Formula, Gourmet Vanilla, 70.4 Ounces 


17.24

Amazon.com: Dymatize Nutrition Elite Complex Dietary Supplement, Multi-Protein Formula, Gourmet Vanilla, 70.4 Ounces: Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 16, 2007)

4 pounds of whey for 21 bucks

Amazon.com: Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Alpine Vanilla, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2): Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 24, 2007)

CytoSport Muscle Milk Fruit Smoothie, Pineapple Banana, 39.68 Ounces   Price: $15.38 

Amazon.com: CytoSport Muscle Milk Fruit Smoothie, Pineapple Banana, 39.68 Ounces: Grocery


Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Strawberry Surprise, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2)  $21.61

Amazon.com: Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Strawberry Surprise, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2): Grocery



Optimum Nutrition ON 100% Soy Protein, Strawberry Smoothie, 32 Ounces (Pack of 2)$18.23

Amazon.com: Optimum Nutrition ON 100% Soy Protein, Strawberry Smoothie, 32 Ounces (Pack of 2): Grocery


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 16, 2007)

52 dollars for

10 pounds on ON Whey shipped

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard - 10lbs for $52 shipped


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bulk Nutrition - 1Fast400 Waxy Maize Unlfavored at discount prices! (Carbohydrates, Carbohydrates, Unmapped, Unmapped, Unmapped)

Waxy Maize Starch, 6lbs, 17 bucks


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 10, 2007)

Checkout this deal on amazon

its damm good

Amazon.com: CytoSport Special Offer


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2007)

good thread.  keep it updated damnit! haha


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 27, 2007)

10 pounds ON Gold Standard for 55 dollars with free shipping

Amazon.com: Optimum Nutrition - Health & Personal Care: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)

yup, good thread!


----------



## AKILLY (Dec 27, 2007)

Rite on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> 10 pounds ON Gold Standard for 55 dollars with free shipping
> 
> Amazon.com: Optimum Nutrition - Health & Personal Care: Health & Personal Care


 
Doesn't compare to that 10 pounds of Whey for $20 dollars you put up a while back...


----------



## AKILLY (Dec 28, 2007)

Hell ya I remember that 10 lbs. for $20. Wish that would come around again!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

I luckily bought two and have some left in my second bag, but damn.. I'm going to need more ASAP.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazon.com: Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Alpine Vanilla, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care

Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Alpine Vanilla, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2)

Price: $21.61 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

bump its still on

best whey protein deal on the net


----------



## highpockets (Jan 17, 2008)

Just ordered! Thanks for the thread.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 17, 2008)

Your welcome

remember that all orders over 25 dollars get free shipping


44$ for 8 pounds of whey shipped


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

yea, but is vanilla good?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazon.com: Wellements HDT 100% Whey Protein Dietary Supplement, Dutch Chocolate, 32-Ounce Containers (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care


----------



## AKILLY (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there anymore good deals happening?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 16, 2008)

EST Phera-Vol, 75 Capsules
Other products by EST 

   No customer reviews yet. Be the first.     



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List Price: $69.99  
Price: $22.97  



Amazon.com: EST Phera-Vol, 75 Capsules: Health & Personal Care


this will be banned very soon its a good price to stock up


----------

